# Good Lord, I do love evilbait and sellers......



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8645245269

A Climax sold new for $1350, eh?
EH!

Fortunately, bidders are a little more cognizant of the current value.

DCC Ready? I've worked on these since new, never saw one with 4 wires to the trucks......not ever. Choice of oil or coal load? Boy, I'd like to see one of those oil bunkers, factory, for an early Climax.

Optical sensors in the locomotive that give you the option of adjusting the timing and count of steam chuffs?

Die cast metal frames and motor mounts? On an early Climax?

Numerous prototypical details including blackened metal handrails and coupler lift bars; air pump; accurately scaled sand lines and additional piping; brass bell, pop valves, and whistle; electric generator; and scale rivet detail.
Really? Cut levers on a Climax? Electric Generator on a Climax?

Precision-balanced can motor....rather POS Mabuchi....

Switch behind the smoke box door with center 'off' position to choose either DCC or DC operation of the smoke unit..........oh, boy.

It's so old it doesn't even have the later factory slip-shaft on the rear driveline.

I've got two, new in the box, and this is the biggest pile of drivel I've seen in a while.

No, wait, I recently saw a guy selling a Vintage Bugatti.....except it had the headlights mounted on top of the shock towers of the VW Bug front suspension........


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Like any other item for sale, shame on the buyer that doesn't do their homework before buying. 

There are shiesters trying to weisel the cash out of un-suspecting buyers all the time. 

Ebay isn't any worse than any other auction house. 

Just look at how the drive the bids up at the Barrett Jackson car auctions.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks to me that the seller just copied the information from a web page: 

http://www.micromark.com/Bachmann-S...max-Locomotive-PaintedandUnlettered,9938.html


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Problem is he copied the catalog copy for the new Climax, not the old one, which he has listed.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Yup. Mis-represented.......


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Let the buyer beware. If you don't do some research you are bound to get burned.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Right on Jerry. Folks always jump before looking. Later RJD


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

The real problem is "LUST"! When a person first gets into the hobby and doesn't know any better, this is what happens. Many times I have heard the same story! That they did't know any better.
In the mean time Unscrupulous sellers take advantage..that is the true problem, people that have NO conscious ! 
Taking advantage of unsuspecting people and rationalizing it on..."it's business" B******! Hopefully they win a one way ticket to ****!

While I do believe people should do their homework....cheating people is still cheating people...no matter what the reason!

On the other hand if you want something BAD enough you are more likely to pay more then you should...been there done that!

But I think more of the earlier goes on more often!

Bubba


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey, Bubba, I like your terminology! Oh, dear....terminology deleted.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

No one forces anyone to shop on or look at E Bay. People get taken advantage of every second of every day. In all walks of life, not just there. If you feel that E Bay is the "Big bad wolf ", then stay away.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

While I heartily agree that everyone needs to be careful and research well, that seller is well experienced with G scale trains and shame on him for presenting this as the new model with features it does not have. 

Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 19 Jul 2011 08:54 PM 
No one forces anyone to shop on or look at E Bay. People get taken advantage of every second of every day. In all walks of life, not just there. If you feel that E Bay is the "Big bad wolf ", then stay away. I do, and I do. When I point these things out in THE PUBLIC FORUM, for the BENEFIT of others who may or may not know early Climaxes, and to point out, as Greg mentioned, this seller is experienced in "G" scale and is misrepresenting fact!
We have a problem with that kind of data in THE PUBLIC FORUM now?
Just checking.
Been a lot of changes.

BTW, if the site owner didn't have those ads along the side and bottom of the page, I'd never see them.
So, if you want to cast blame, call Shad.


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Caveat emptor!!!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 19 Jul 2011 08:06 PM 
The real problem is "LUST"! When a person first gets into the hobby and doesn't know any better, this is what happens. Many times I have heard the same story! That they did't know any better.
In the mean time Unscrupulous sellers take advantage..that is the true problem, people that have NO conscious ! 
Taking advantage of unsuspecting people and rationalizing it on..."it's business" B******! Hopefully they win a one way ticket to ****!

While I do believe people should do their homework....cheating people is still cheating people...no matter what the reason!

On the other hand if you want something BAD enough you are more likely to pay more then you should...been there done that!

But I think more of the earlier goes on more often!

Bubba






Woops! My bad!

Bubba


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Idon't know, Bubba. They take out the boolsheet, but leave the "lust" and "****". 
At least you don't have to worry about any screaming. Nobody cares about language anymore...they just fix it and move along.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Some sellers just have unbeleivable chutzpah to sell garbage at gold prices, recently saw a beat up POC Lionel 0-6-0, the crappy one with brass wheels, the loco had no siderods, no headlight, and was non-functional, and the seller only wanted a BIN price of $100 + shipping, what a bargain!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 19 Jul 2011 09:19 PM 
Posted By Steve S. on 19 Jul 2011 08:54 PM 
No one forces anyone to shop on or look at E Bay.  People get taken advantage of every second of every day.  In all walks of life, not just there.   If you feel that E Bay is the "Big bad wolf ",  then stay away. I do, and I do. When I point these things out in THE PUBLIC FORUM, for the BENEFIT of others who may or may not know early Climaxes, and to point out, as Greg mentioned, this seller is experienced in "G" scale and is misrepresenting fact!
We have a problem with that kind of data in THE PUBLIC FORUM now?
Just checking.
Been a lot of changes.
 
BTW, if the site owner didn't have those ads along the side and bottom of the page, I'd never see them.
So, if you want to cast blame, call Shad.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
 
If you want to be the Big E Bay Sheriff thats fine.  But nobody forces you to click open any of those adds.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,
What's got your nose out of joint? TOC spotted something that, ya gotta admit, is pretty outrageous! It's also LS train related so it's fair game. Are we supposed to see something like this and say to ourselves, "Oh well, caveat emptor! Not my concern. To bad for that poor ignorant schmuck being taken to the cleaners by that (expletive deleted) who knows better and is just trying to CON some newbie into buying an older edition that doesn't have half of the things that were advertised but hey, it's not my business so I should just keep my mouth shut or I might irritate someone on the forum" hmm? If so, I would respectfully disagree. MLS is a place where we share ideas and knowledge. The caveat about ebay and this particular transaction may not help the poor guy that is getting burned but it _might_ just educate some of the newbies here so they don't follow into the same trap! Personally, I say go Sheriff TOC!!!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you really think that is why it was posted?

Look at the direction the topic is taking, and then think.


----------

